# HDTV getting no signal from DVD player through component cable



## ThinkPoesy (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello. I bought a samsung plasma 720p HDTV, and I have a DVD (not blu ray, just DVD) player and I bought component cables since the tv has no composite input. Weirdly, I get absolutely nothing with the component cables, when I select the source it should feed from, it says no signal. Even more oddly, when I hook it up with a composite cable, it actually works, just with no color in the picture. I say that's weird because I see no reason why composite would work and component not. Why isn't it receiving any signal from the component cables? They're brand new. I made certain I was inserting in the correct colors. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

The most likely cause for no video from component inputs is having the colors incorrect. Re-check them and even experiment with different combinations and see if that works. You do realize that you also need a separate audio connection as component is just the video from the DVD player. 
Rgrds-Ross


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Agreed. My Wii was disconmected somehow and I was blindly reconnecting things. Wrong input connections won't hurt it but some systems will stay blank until they get what they are expecting.


----------

